
Ephemerisle Documentary. Neal Stephenson's Raft meets Burning Man. - jasonwatkinspdx
http://vimeo.com/8546410
======
jasonwatkinspdx
Ephemerisle festival is an event from the Seasteading Institute, designed as a
first step to help learn about and promote creating floating communities. The
Seasteading Institute is a non profit with the goal of promoting autonomous
ocean communities as a means to new social and political structures.

